# The "Games for Windows download" thing...



## Epona (Apr 29, 2009)

I know this is a really stupid question... but I've not signed up for it and never used it before.  I want to buy the 2 DLC packages for Fallout 3.  I nearly did it a while back, but was put off as it looked more complex than Amazon what with talk of things costing 'points' rather than currency.  Is it easy to see exactly what I'm buying and how much it costs?  And do I have to install yet another unlikely to be used frequently MS product on my PC?  Why can't I just buy the fucking thing without going through this rigmarole?


----------



## purplex (Apr 29, 2009)

Epona said:


> I know this is a really stupid question... but I've not signed up for it and never used it before.  I want to buy the 2 DLC packages for Fallout 3.  I nearly did it a while back, but was put off as it looked more complex than Amazon what with talk of things costing 'points' rather than currency.  Is it easy to see exactly what I'm buying and how much it costs?  And do I have to install yet another unlikely to be used frequently MS product on my PC?  Why can't I just buy the fucking thing without going through this rigmarole?



buy! BUY???


----------



## bmd (Apr 29, 2009)

This is worth a read, hopefully things have improved since then.



> You need to know that I’ve not read previews of this, nor indeed about the DLC for the game at all. I am now aware that it’s a Games For Windows Live affair, but this wasn’t a piece of information I’d picked up before today. I’ve not touched GFWL since its redesign. None of this may be relevant to you, or happen to anyone else. This is what happened to me.
> 
> My first instinct, and you’ll laugh, was to launch the game. I have the Steam version, and wondered if it would auto-update to let me choose to buy the new content. It costs 800 Microsoft Points, it seems, and while I’m not sure how one would spend those on a PC, I was confident I’d find out.


----------



## Silva (Apr 29, 2009)

Epona said:


> I know this is a really stupid question... but I've not signed up for it and never used it before.  I want to buy the 2 DLC packages for Fallout 3.  I nearly did it a while back, but was put off as it looked more complex than Amazon what with talk of things costing 'points' rather than currency.  Is it easy to see exactly what I'm buying and how much it costs?  And do I have to install yet another unlikely to be used frequently MS product on my PC?  Why can't I just buy the fucking thing without going through this rigmarole?



It's probably the same as the X360 Live Marketplace - Microsoft Points. The rate goes around £4.5 for 500 points (I've heard that there are deals better than the official rate), and yes, I believe it is a program that must be installed.

Why? I guess it's for convenience. Some folks don't have a credit card (particularly kids) or don't feel comfortable using it. Last I've checked, point cards can be bought at a regular store - just login, insert the card code, and you have instant credit for purchases without having to disclosure any additional information.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2009)

Fucking buggery, this is doing my head in.

I have worked out exactly why they do this - you can buy bundles of 500/1000/2000 points, but the games I want are 800 points each.  Meaning that I've had to buy more points than I need, and now have dead money sitting in a fucking microsoft points account.

I am now having trouble playing Fallout 3, because I've had to install Games for Windows Live and start a new game whilst running it in order for the DLC to be properly authenticated for use  - I no longer have the option of continuing from my previous game, and I can no longer ALT-TAB out of the game (which I have been doing frequently for various reasons without problem up until installing games for windows) without it crashing.

Also the download speed is mindnumbingly slow, much slower than similarly sized files using utorrent.

Bah humbug.  Oh well.  These add ons had better be good


----------



## revol68 (May 11, 2009)

yee be best takin to the high seas.


----------



## Epona (May 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> yee be best takin to the high seas.


Yes, yes, I can see your point entirely - but I do for some reason have a bit of a thing about supporting game development,  however warped that may be - I am painfully aware that there was never a sequel to Planescape:Torment, one of the best RPGs ever produced, because initial game sales over the first quarter were slow.

I be takin to the high seas aplenty, but for certain things I want to stay ashore, and this is one of them.  If only they didn't make staying ashore more bloody difficult than boarding and looting, I wouldn't have any complaints!


----------



## bmd (May 11, 2009)

Epona said:


> Fucking buggery, this is doing my head in.
> 
> I have worked out exactly why they do this - you can buy bundles of 500/1000/2000 points, but the games I want are 800 points each.  Meaning that I've had to buy more points than I need, and now have dead money sitting in a fucking microsoft points account.
> 
> ...



Sounds great.


----------

